
For some, experiencing trauma may act as a form of cognitive training - _Microft
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2018/08/22/for-some-experiencing-trauma-may-act-as-a-form-of-cognitive-training-that-increases-their-mental-control/
======
_Microft
Here's the paper that the article is talking about:
[http://psycnet.apa.org/fulltext/2018-34715-001.pdf](http://psycnet.apa.org/fulltext/2018-34715-001.pdf)

~~~
antibes
thank you

I am doubtful of the study methods but not my field I will have to read again,
I am commenting because I endure complete days stuck in miasma recollection of
decades past thst was obliterated from my memory until further trauma unlocked
it. I believe there's something to the headline conclusion, from my own
experience. When i am not knocked to bits by the assailing memories, I find
increasingly i can modify my way of thinking and experiencing daily existence
(life is a abstract i think i glimpse like a mitafe, occasionally) and i have
not only found this a profound new agility, but become increasingly adept at
appreciating the people i meet who also have experienced varying degrees of
trauma, whom I fibd I can get myself on a wavelength with almost now with
minimal or no consciouss effort. Although inevitably some people will unburden
the most excruciatingly self serving nastiness, I have found that people are
open to me who i wouldn't before have been able to get a conversation with
wherein the they are personally able to communicate insights and i can hold in
pattern and positively nidge and steer back to where they​digressed due to the
upsets subject of their talk, with no notable friction which existed
distinctly.. this change, the latest of years of considerable cognitive
adjustments i have been through, happened since a breakdown just two weeks
ago. For my anecdotal life, therefore, I am willing to give this some
credence.

------
1000units
Is this sort of "cognitive training" useful to anyone but infantrymen? It
seems the rest of us should forget as little as possible.

~~~
fsloth
"It seems the rest of us should forget as little as possible."

Given the realities of life, I would presume most, by the time they reach
middle age are mentally scarred one way or another.

I'm not sure of your life exeriences but as a soon 40 year old I would have
enough nightmare stuff to severely mentally handicap me unless I had some way
of coping with it. Moving on and not caring too much about ones personal
history is sometimes a great strategy.

~~~
Bjartr
If you're correct, I'm not looking forward to my 30s. (I'm 29)

~~~
fsloth
I'm not actually hoping people would suffer :)

I don't have statistics, but quite a lot of people are directly or indirectly
affected by substance abuse, mental problems, illness, suecides, accidental or
natural deaths or just plain bad luck.

Unless one lived alone in a padded room I find it unlikely one is not touched
by a calamity or another within ones lifetime. But that's ok, just let grief
do it's work, try to pick up the pieces and then carry on living.

------
TheSpiceIsLife
But if the cue word appeared in red, they were told to avoid both thinking
about and saying the response word for the next four seconds.

------
niceperson
Antifragile.

~~~
Retra
Is it possible to tell the difference between a human being and a Markov chain
word generator? In some cases, no.

